# Red's New Southern Q Smoker!



## seenred (Feb 16, 2019)

Good Saturday Afternoon, Smokin Brothers!

Some may recall that I sold my old Southern Q gravity feed smoker last month, to make room for a new pit I had on order.  Well it arrived a couple days ago.  It's a shiny new Southern Q Limo Junior Gravity Feed Smoker - same as the old one, but bigger, with more cooking racks, and with a few more extra bells and whistles. 

First off, each of the 4 cooking racks on the new pit are about twice as big as my old one - and the old one only had 3 racks...so this pit has more than double the capacity.  Other upgrades include:  8" heavy duty locking swivel casters; brushed stainless steel handle; an added pull toggle latch to take some of the load off the commercial slam latch; a Tel-Tru thermometer in the door; and 4 D-ring tie downs.



























Southern Q also carries BBQ Guru Temperature Control Systems, and I got a good price to do it, so I upgraded to the new DigiQ DX3 controller.  Very similar to the DX2, but they've redesigned the fan, and I assume there are some upgrades to the software in the controller.







I fired it up day before yesterday and ran it about 3 hours to season it, but haven't cooked anything in it yet.  I hope to rectify that tomorrow if the weather will cooperate.  I have 2 racks of spares in the fridge that will be the maiden cook.  And I may throw in a chuck roast too...

More to come!

Red


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2019)

Very pretty smoker Red, looking forward to seeing it in action.

Chris


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 16, 2019)

You and those gravity smokers. How ya gonna cook when the earth runs out of gravity?
My good friend.  That smoker looks awesome!  A work of art for a smoking artist.  I’ll be watch for those masterpieces. B


----------



## Braz (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## seenred (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks fellas!  




bdskelly said:


> You and those gravity smokers. How ya gonna cook when the earth runs out of gravity?
> My good friend.  That smoker looks awesome!  A work of art for a smoking artist.  I’ll be watch for those masterpieces. B



Ha!!  I’m hoping Earth don’t run outa gravity til after I’m gone!  It wouldn’t do to have to tie those ribs down to keep em from flying off the grill.

Thanks for the kind words my friend...I do love these gravity smokers.

Red


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 16, 2019)

She looks like a beauty...


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice rig ,,, be watchin .


----------



## seenred (Feb 16, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> She looks like a beauty...



Thank you Winterrider!  I hope she cooks as good as she looks!  



chopsaw said:


> Nice rig ,,, be watchin .



Thanks CS!  Hoping to see how it cooks tomorrow!  

Red


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm just jealous.

Great looking smoker Red.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 17, 2019)

That is one nice lookin smoker my friend, can't wait to see those ribs.  Congrats, I'm sure happy for ya!


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey Justin...thanks Brother!

Sadly, today’s cook got put on hold.  Had to take Mrs. Red to Ugent Care last night...she’s got the flu.  So I’m holding off on smoking the ribs until she feels good enough to eat em.  So I’m her nurse today instead.

Red


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm just jealous.
> 
> Great looking smoker Red.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!

Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 17, 2019)

seenred said:


> Hey Justin...thanks Brother!
> 
> Sadly, today’s cook got put on hold.  Had to take Mrs. Red to Ugent Care last night...she’s got the flu.  So I’m holding off on smoking the ribs until she feels good enough to eat em.  So I’m her nurse today instead.
> 
> Red



Sorry to hear that buddy, hoping a quick recovery is in the near future for Mrs. Red!


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 17, 2019)

seenred said:


> Hey Justin...thanks Brother!
> 
> Sadly, today’s cook got put on hold.  Had to take Mrs. Red to Ugent Care last night...she’s got the flu.  So I’m holding off on smoking the ribs until she feels good enough to eat em.  So I’m her nurse today instead.
> 
> Red


She get that flu that’s going around big guy? It’s been running through the office like a wild fire. B


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy, hoping a quick recovery is in the near future for Mrs. Red!



Thanks for the good thoughts Justin!



bdskelly said:


> She get that flu that’s going around big guy? It’s been running through the office like a wild fire. B



Yeah, she’s an elementary school teacher, so she gets plenty of chances to pick up what’s going around.  This flu bug has been bad here this season...so bad that school was cancelled one day last week because over 1/3 of the district’s kids and teachers were out with the flu.

Red


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks seenred for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice looking Smoker there, Red!!
Hoping the Mrs is all better before too long!
Elementary School Teachers should get Hazardous Duty Pay Bonuses!!!
Best to you both!

Bear


----------



## seenred (Feb 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice looking Smoker there, Red!!
> Hoping the Mrs is all better before too long!
> Elementary School Teachers should get Hazardous Duty Pay Bonuses!!!
> Best to you both!
> ...



Thank you Bear!

She's feeling a little better today, so she's definitely on the mend.  Agreed...she should get hazard pay! 

Red


----------

